# E72nd 12/28, still good !



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Fished same area as last week. Started in 40ft west of E72nd and went with the waves to the East . Wasn’t as fast as last week but we managed 24 fish. Threw one back that was right at 15 but the rest were all nice! Got another 11lb’er, camera man sucks and cut my kids head off !  Anyway, almost same program, white bodied Bandits, 30-60 back was best at 1.3-1.5. Buddy also decided to pierce his pinky, did the ol’ line trick and popped it right out!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

See ya tomorrow maybe. Gonna give it a go


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

threeten said:


> See ya tomorrow maybe. Gonna give it a go


I wish, I’ll be working


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Ouch on the hook in the finger.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

rangerpig250 said:


> I wish, I’ll be working


Dang! We’ll meet sooner or later. 
haven’t been out in a few months due to a vanishing deer I’ve been after and family stuff. 
thanks for posting👍


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s an awesome day. Minus the treble hook installation of course.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice looking fish Kip-man you’re killing me with these reports-I need to get out!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice job. Hoping to be there tomorrow. Thanks for report and youch! That finger is sore today. Put one past the barb THROUGH my thumbnail once. No easy way to get that one out.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Will be out tomorrow, Thursday and Friday...then the temps drop for next week..


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder..........As i was reminded last week 

"Your lunch pass (If you have a launch pass) expires on the last day of the month"


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I think we're going to hit it earlier Friday


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I was told last yr that they only really check for passes from memorial day to labor day . This was when I called to get a replacement permit after mine got lost .
Apparently that isn't the case now ?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They took the pass machine out in November ive never had a issue i don't have a season pass


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They can go F themselves if that's the case we already pump enough money into keeping the docks and stuff going. The pleasure boaters are the ones that use and abuse everything.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

We managed ten yesterday before the wind picked up and the fish shutdown. Wind made it tough to control the boat at slow speeds. Stayed all day. Nice day to end the year.
same program as ranger mentioned. Best lead was 70’ back but picked one or two as high as 25’ back.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I work second shift and go by 72nd every day. Boy, the lake has been calm the last couple of days. Saw a few boats out there and wondered if guys were perching or going after walleyes. Those are some nice fish!! Wishing that I was fishing!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

threeten said:


> We managed ten yesterday before the wind picked up and the fish shutdown. Wind made it tough to control the boat at slow speeds. Stayed all day. Nice day to end the year.
> same program as ranger mentioned. Best lead was 70’ back but picked one or two as high as 25’ back.
> 
> View attachment 480797


Awesome !! Glad you got them!!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

OUTCH!!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Fished from noon to 4 today. It looked like 4th of July weekend when I pulled into the ramp. Didn't do to well. Went against my instinct to fish 35 FOW and jumped in with the 200 boats in 47 FOW. Bandits 60 back pulled 3 good fish. Biggest was 27". What an amazing Dec 31st though!!!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Uglystix said:


> Fished from noon to 4 today. It looked like 4th of July weekend when I pulled into the ramp. Didn't do to well. Went against my instinct to fish 35 FOW and jumped in with the 200 boats in 47 FOW. Bandits 60 back pulled 3 good fish. Biggest was 27". What an amazing Dec 31st though!!!!
> View attachment 480875
> View attachment 480876


I heard it was tough! Amazing the difference a few days make. I’m not ready to give up on Cleveland yet, my boats out of commission at the moment but if I get her fixed I’m going to try again next week.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

We were out there and had an awesome day of trying to catch fish. We got two nice eyes both 150 back unassisted on a humblebee bandit and a nice Steele on a pink (popsicle?) bandit 70 back. We tried everything changing up and added weights and it was just tough. Best I heard was 6. We only fished three hours. We started off trying to hit some perch but they were few and far between as we never got one and decided to troll. Other boats fishing perch were like 5 in three hours that we talked to. Personally I only saw one perch caught in the 45 minutes we fished for them. HNY too everyone....Stay safe on the water and land.


----------

